# Just got my new Dblue 11ft 4” Royal Conventional Rod. Another Amazing Dblue Rod!



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

I've always been a fan of the Dblue rods for many reasons. First of all I like getting a pro level top grade rod for under 100 bucks! These rods won my heart 2 years ago and I find now that “All my rods” as sitting on the rod rack and the only rods I use anylonger are my Dblue rods for work horse fishing and my Lamaglas Ron Arra rods for lighter finese plugging. Now that says a lot about how these Dblues have won my confidence…

For those of you that dont know there is a patented Shimano graphite building proceedure called TC4. Under the Shimano name your talking $300 plus…. Well Dblue has somehow gotten the okey to use this material (maybe there are cousins or something? I dont know) but one thing I do know is that I like this TC4 blank material very very much.. its loads up like Eglass “slow , strong and powerfull” but has the crispness of graphite. The naterial is as strong as an OX yet very light. You get a nice tip action and good backbone…
I own a 10 ft TC4 Dblue spinner which is my go to rod now for blood and guts surfcasting… the fuji guides and reel seat hold up to the salt stoutly and perform without a hitch, the buttcap is a nice doorknob kinda fuji cap and cork tape on the handle gives it a classy sweet feel.

So I wanted to buy a new heaver.. a nice 8 + bait rod to fishing deep fast water and casting over 100 yards with BIG BAITS.. problem is that all the 12 foot heavers I have are stiff and a bit top heavy….

I ordered the 11.4” Royal Conventional without hesditation even though the old “under $100” Dblue prices are no more… The nice customer service lady Lily says that the first year they blew them out at cost to get market recognition and this year they were hit with manufacturing price increases as well…. But judging from the great quality of my last Dblue rods I had no problem buying the 11.4” rod at its new price $149 dollars.

Okey here is my review,,,

The first things that struck me about the rod right away when I removed it from the rod tube was …

Man it was as light as a feather! I mean we are talking about a heaver here.. it was surprisingly light. They seem to have refined the TC4 material even more.. The blank was thin and it felt more like a plugging rod than a heaver.

Secondly the blank color was “absolutely gorgeous” a rich deep 3D Dark Aqua blue/Green gone were the multi colored warps of the older models and instead it sported stealthy jet black single wraps without the heavy epoxy and excessive underwraps of the first models… MMMMMMMMmmmmmm sharp looking rod!

The handle was a intriquing design, first of all it was as long as it should be 31” from the butt to the center of the reel seat. When your sling heavy baits you need that leverage for a smooth power charged cast. Having long arms I always had a problem with short handled rods. But this one was perfect. The butt cap was again a nice Fuji buble knob plus it has a extended 8 incj EVA foam grip “Perfect for power casting and mounting securely on sand spikes without scratching the cork tape that followed up neatly to the reel seat. The fore grip also was “contoured nicely” EVA foam so the whole package was the best of both worlds with cork tape and Eva foam for a good grip, leverage and a good overall feel.


The rod is 11.4 inches which is a unorthadox length… the butt half is actually 4 inches longer than the top… this seemed odd to me until I put the two pieces together and started whipping the rod around. Wow what a perfectly balanced rod! Once again it felt more like a MH plugging rod and a heaver… I slapped on a hot roded ABU 7001i (with the bushings replaced with ceramic bearings, and a double bearing level wind) I ran out to beach to give this rod its first test run…

I put on a 6 oz Hopkins and casted into a good head wind….

The power of this rod in ratio to its light weight is amazing! I was hitting 120 yards like it was nothing ! The creamy powerful loadup of the Medium heavy TC4 blank has to be felt to be believed what a joy to use…. Man with every cast I was saying wow!

Now I bought this rod for bait fishing, 6 and 8 oz and bait…. Long casts and deadsticking… but I can see that this rod will easily double as a big metal and tin stick for storms and big water. Ive been having great luck “snapping a Hopkins from the beach” and also Butterfly Jigging off a beach too! With this rod and a good smooth reel casting a 6 oz Butterfly jig you can clear 150 yards and more….. now jig that baby back and watch what happens!

Anyway I just love this rod… another winner from Dblue.. even at $149 I still consider it a steal! Its a first class big water big bait big fish rod…. But it wont destroy your arms because is as light as a feather and has that great long nicely designed and perfectly balanced handle.

Just for kicks I fliped it over and slapped on a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500 with 50 pound braid and was still hitting over 120 yards with a Hopkins casting “regular tempo without any real huffing and puffing”

Im really Glad I bought this rod! It is heads and shoulders over my Tsnamis and Okumas ( those are also good rods but a bit stiff and cumbersome compared to this sweet new technology rod) the Dblue is using the lastest technology blank and components and once again performs more like a plugging rod than a heaver…

I would put the sweet spot at 6 oz but I also tried casting really hard leaning into 8oz and a whole squid and the rod didnt event “creek” …


This is the next generation folks, something new, and different.. a sweet darling of a rod for medium heavy fishing, long casts and strong performance at light weight.

I cant stop casting this rod, its a joy to use… I love it!

Bravo to Lily and the folks at Dblue this Royal Conventional 11ft.4” is right up there with with the finest casting surf conventional rods Ive ever used , warrenty and everything … for 149 bucks its still a steal…

If your thinking of getting into heavy baits and long casting but dont have the extra time and Money for back therapy this is a rod you should check out.


----------



## phoenixshard (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you get some pics up of it?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

pics.... ... . . .


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've only seen one DBlue rod in person, and it looked and felt like a very nice rod, but my only complaint is the way they are built. They use a TON of thread and a TON of finish which adds a lot of unnecessary weight to the rod. It could be argued that it makes for a beefier or sturdier rod, but if I'm throwing lures for spanish or blues, or trout or whatever for a few hours, I don't want that extra weight.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Terry the new ones are not like that...

All the avid casters who bought one and liked the rods performance but not the build wrote in suggestions and the guys at Dblue listened, when designing their new 2009 rods they used those suggestions made buy all the Avid surf casters and the new rods are "top shelf"...

Very very light, powerfulful and all have excellently balanced "longer handles" that allow you to snap cast 100 yards...
heres a pic I found on google of the new conventional..









Its so light and powerfulful I would like to see some of the distance casters give this a shot.... Its a smooth casting rod for sure..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Impressed with DBlue's customer service. Great rods to have as a back up or loaner. not as $$$ as a new Tsunami or Tica.

The Fuji hardware are a +. 



> I've only seen one DBlue rod in person, and it looked and felt like a very nice rod, but my only complaint is the way they are built. They use a TON of thread and a TON of finish which adds a lot of unnecessary weight to the rod. It could be argued that it makes for a beefier or sturdier rod, but if I'm throwing lures for spanish or blues, or trout or whatever for a few hours, I don't want that extra weight.


My 9' is a little on the stiff end... but will do what it is entended. I've got another rod to sling metal


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AJ that does look much cleaner and free of all the extra thread/finish. The only one I've seen was NS4D's, and other than the weight, it was a very nice stick.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

would be nice if it didnt have corktape but heatshrink..
corktape tends to get funky especially if you use cut bait.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

ooeric said:


> would be nice if it didnt have corktape but heatshrink..
> corktape tends to get funky especially if you use cut bait.


Everything gets funky when you use cut bait

they thought of that too...

This is the rubberised kind of cork tape where rubber chips are blended into the cork dust of the tape. Its stronger, dosnt chip as easy, and it dont soak up water like regular cork tape, thus its easy to clean, a rinse after the tide and you good to go for next time.

And it feels good to the touch not slimmy like pure rubber.

This is one sweet rod man


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool, looks like a nice stick.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I many have to try one of these!


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm butterfly jigging from the surf with this stick.. man what a responsive stick its more like a plugging rod than a 8 and bait stick.. light and has a great power buildup in th tip.. Im casting 200 grams ( 7oz) knife jigs 150 yards with this stick! 

I cant say enough good things about this rod. That TC4 material is amazing stuff.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The SiC guides. I've gotten some and used them from their company to build a few rods for myself with. I have to say I was very dissapointed. The double feet were uneven and a few couldn't even be put to the grind' because they were so narrow in places. They have since began to corrode and rust in less then a year.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

they are using Fuji guides on this factory rod I believe...

At least I think so, I havnt had any problems with it yet and I fish it 3 times a week minimum, but I did have some corrosion on the previous lower model *super nova *Dblue Rods that have since been discontinued in favour of the TC4 rods that sport the fuji guides..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know what they use on the rods they build...Just speaking of the items I bought from them on fleabay...No worries.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

what size rod is it? Line class that is


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Buddy its 11ft.4 inches 2pc, its rated 2 to 8 ounces 20 to 40 pound mono. I use it with 65 pound Fireline braid and its a great match. Its a 8 and bait rod that can double as a MH plugging rod... now thats saying a lot for the TC4 graphite that blank is made out of.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I use keylargo and im looking for a new setup for my wife. Saw this post and figured id ask since their site list 2 different line classes. Thanks for the answer


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Reelking this 11.4" Dblue rod is a mansized rod and I think would be a bit much for a lady but Dblue does make lighter weight rods in that wonderfuş TC4 material. I say look at those as a possible rod for the misses.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

i do all her casting and I have no issues with it....But thanks for your kind thoughts. Besides shes a sniper in the US army so im not telling her she cant do anything. lol


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a Dblue 9ft MH Spinner I use pier fishing KingMackeral in the panhandle of FL. I love it so far. Tuff rod.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Where do you buy them at ?
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

flEaBay.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

This fish was caught with a Dblue 9ft MH,Penn 706, 12lb Ande Back Country line. Panama city Fl


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

This fish was caught with a Dblue 9ft M,Penn 706, 12lb Ande Back Country line. Panama city Fl


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice Fish King!


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanx!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That's an awesome rod Bobby. I'm guessing you're staying off the planks today also. Too many googans out there or too much wind?


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Wind, Googans, and I'm gonna go see my grandson later today.


----------



## cambo (Jul 28, 2009)

Got a 11' Dblue Rival Series TC4 Spinning rod yesterday. I must say that i'm impressed. Quite a bit lighter than my OM 10' spinner and my 10' Okuma Sentara rod. Has a nice action to it just whipping it around in the air. Amazed with the shipping as well. Ordered friday night around 11 PM EST and it arrived Monday.

I can't wait to get it to the shore this friday.


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Awesome John, Check out a place called Catfish Supply, and look at their heaver rods, and you might be able to save yourself some green on their rods. I just bought a Diawa rod extra heavy action 11' 4" conventional rod with fuji guides for 99 bucks. It is real nice, but I am going to have someone extend the butt end for me because the butt is too short to get a good whip on it. A guy at Teach's Lair marina in Cape Hatteras did two rods for me last year, and did a great job. So I'll take it to him and have him extend another one for me. Anyway tight lines to ya. Dunedevil


----------

